# Sandy Point fishing report



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Fished the jetty near the bay bridge today with bw and shrimp. I was catching spot on every cast but my largest was about 5 inches. I also live lined them on my surf rod and was bringing back half a spot ( I guess small blues). Lots of dead bunker foating around too. Anyone else had a similar experience at Sandy Point lately? Any croakers or larger spot?


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Fished the jetty near the bay bridge today with bw and shrimp. I was catching spot on every cast but my largest was about 5 inches. I also live lined them on my surf rod and was bringing back half a spot ( I guess small blues). Lots of dead bunker foating around too. Anyone else had a similar experience at Sandy Point lately? Any croakers or larger spot?


Fished the east side this afternoon. No luck either, spots were there, really small ones. Used them for live lining too but similarly, they were torn to bits - most probably by crabs. Had to pack up early when a family of four decided to claim real-estate 5 feet away from me (with 2 kids frolicking like I didn't exist, and a couple of casts by the mother crossed my lines). Of well...maybe next week. Didn't feel like getting into a battle of words or stares. Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I had a similar problem, a guy in a boat kept riding by too close to the jetty and cut my line with his prop. I asked him not to get too close but he either didn't hear me, didn't understand english, or was trying to get on my nerves.


----------

